# 43 soon. any positive stories of a BFP



## hickson (May 1, 2006)

Hi.. I'll be 43 soon , and going for our 3rd IVF with my own eggs.

Any positive stories out there?

H X


----------



## london65 (Feb 8, 2008)

Hi there,
Sorry you haven't had any responses. It doesn't mean there aren't any success stories! But you know, of course, that the rate of successful baby-in-arms pregnancies (rather than just BFP's) at our ages are pretty low, and most success comes from donor egg tx. But own egg success can and does happen! 
Good luck with any Tx you pursue.
Kate x


----------



## daisy70 (Aug 9, 2009)

Dear Hickson,
Not a positive story but just wanted to let you know that I am in a similar situation.  Nearly 43, and just about to start our first cycle of IVF.  The consultant we talked to at the Oxford Fertility Unit was fairly positive despite my age, and in fact we were going to go straight for donor eggs but he talked us into trying with my own eggs first.  I have seen quite a few BFPs on here for 43+ ladies and hopefully we will be posting our own positive stories on here eventually!!
Love Daisy70 xx


----------



## hickson (May 1, 2006)

Hi ladies.

 Katie thats wonderful news that you are having twins..How did you find treatment abroad?

Daisy70 - I'm 43 in November. Age never really bothered me until I entered the world of IVf!!.. We have had 2 goes, the last one was a bio-chem, and hope to go in January, with my own eggs, but looking at donor after that. Are you having a go with your own eggs first?.. Yes I hope that we are soon posting our own BFP!! 

H X


----------



## daisy70 (Aug 9, 2009)

Hello,
Yes we are going to try with my own eggs first.  Our plan is to try once with my own eggs before we go for donor eggs.  I don't care about not being the biological parent but it is mainly the waiting time that bothers me - we have been told the waiting list for donor eggs is up to 18 months.  So we may look into going abroad for DE which seems to have a much shorter wait time.  At the moment we plan to try about 5 times in total, although who knows what we'll decide after that, because I can't really imagine letting go of our dream to be parents.
Good luck with your next go 
xx


----------



## cherry blossom (Jul 20, 2009)

daisy 

Ive posted on other threads too to try and give some hope for us over 40's . 
I used my own eggs despite Dr's suggesting donor eggs and have been very lucky . 

I feel blessed to have got his far and hoping for a miracle healthy baby soon . 

Hope you are lucky too 
cc xx


----------



## Andante (Jan 26, 2009)

Dear all,

I'm also in the same situation 2 cycles no fresh transfer. Ist IVF 3 blasts couldn't transfer due to complications. 1 FET two blasts transferred BFN. Second fresh cycle 4 embryos didn't make to blast!!!!!!! transferred 3rd blast BFN...Going to give one last try with own eggs as yet have not had fresh transfer........nightmare we've been really unlucky. We are changing clinics and going to ARGC....then ending journey...I'm 43 in April and I too never felt old until this IVF journey.....Good luck to everyone.... 

Mozart


----------



## ♥MillyMax♥ (Nov 21, 2005)

Hi Folks

Another one in this similair shaped boat 

43 in Jan, 4 full IVF's, which resulted in 2 x mmc, 1x chem and currently going through an early m/c after an equivocal pg! Plus 3 natural chem pg's 2yrs ago....... I have never got further than 8.5wks, have blood clotting probs, high NK's and PCOS.

Not sure where we go from here but certainly not giving up and will wait for our follow up to discuss all options before making a decision which path!

Good luck to each and everyone of us  

Jennie
x

ps. treatment @ The Chiltern Great Missenden and now ARGC


----------



## Alba20 (Mar 4, 2005)

I am currently 41, will be 42 in 2 months so not much younger...but just wanted to let you know what happened to me.

3 missed m/c
IVF Failed
FET 2006 - Positive, now have a 3 yr old DD
Trying to conceive without success since she was around 6mths old 
Used last two embryos for FET - negative
About to start a fresh cycle in Jan/Feb, had Flu and chest infection so was postponed.  Waiting for AF to start drugs and she was a week late, what do you know BFP naturally....complete shock!  Baby due in around 2.5wks time.

So it is possible, I know the chances are slim, but each time my hormone levels have been fine and I've responded well to the drugs.

Alba


----------



## bermajade (Jan 1, 2009)

Hi ladies, 
Just wanted to share. My husband and I married at 41 and 6 months later started to try and get pregnant with our first child.  After about a year and a half of trying naturally, we had the first IVF at 42, there were 5 eggs, and 3 transferred back. I just wanted to try with my own eggs once before moving on to donor eggs. I got pregnant, but then I miscarried at 5 weeks. We then scheduled donor egg procedure 6 months later. 

My husband was starting a new job far away from me and we decided to live apart for 4 months until after the donor egg procedure abroad (he had already given his sperm), and then I would move there to be with him. So in my mind I decided I had two months to try this naturally to have our genetic child. I got a clearblue fertility monitor (don't know why didn't get it before). I bought the Secret CD, about positive affirmations and visualization-listented to it daily. I wrote every day, " I am happy and thankful that i am pregnant with our beautiful, healthy, perfect baby." 

My husband left for his new job 1700 miles away, and i was not pregnant. I held out hope that maybe the night before he left would be the right timing, as the fertiliy monitor said. I would be 43 in two months. 

He had been gone for two weeks, and i had a left over pregnancy test, I woke up early on the weekend and decided to test. I couldn't believe - pregnant showed up on the window, i got pregnant naturally. I would have to say the only difference between that month and all the other months was that I truly believed it would happen this time. Normally, i let the negative thoughts about age etc... enter my mind, and this time i tried really hard to not let them in. 

I am now 22 weeks pregnant with a boy. We feel blessed. I just wanted to share my story to let you know it can happen, and i am just a normal girl with advanced age who has gone through this roller coaster ride, the stress, the special diet and acupunture, herbs, vitamins, yoga, stopping things, starting things, meditation, collages of babies, fears, hopes, anger, confusion and the undying desire to be a mother, to have a family.


----------



## hickson (May 1, 2006)

Hi

Thanks you for your story .   on your PG.

I will be 43 next week..

What is the secret CD you listened to . Did you do anything else..eg change of diet?

Alba -  to you to..and good luck  in 2 wkks time.

H x


----------



## armi (Sep 1, 2007)

Berma Great story- before your marriage..were you trying for a baby..or at least were you doing nothing to sop having a baby


----------



## pucca (Dec 12, 2008)

I am 42, and I am going for my second cycle end of this month.My age was never an issue for anything all, then I quite by chance started to try for a baby...........I cannot believe the doom and gloom that goes with being over 40 and trying for a baby! It is positively depressing!

I am going to try with my own eggs again.Last time I was mortified when only one was fertilised, then even more mortified when it did not result in pregnancy. I understand that aftet ET on the first day there should be a minimum of 4 cells, and then it should increase after that or development is too slow to result in Pregnancy.So I am hoping that I have more cell division and maybe some more feasible eggs to increase my chances.

I truly believe I will be successful, but realistically If my third attempt does not produce any success, I shall go for donor eggs, as a backup.The thing os the donor eggs is a mindfield, and getting them is not easy as well as very expensive, but needs must!

Good luck to you all!


----------



## bermajade (Jan 1, 2009)

Hi,
Hickson-"The Secret" is the name of a book by Rhonda Byrne, that has been made into a movie and CD. It talks about the law of attraction, and how to use this to get what you want. I think it helped me because I had really bought into "my eggs being too old" and wanted to change this thinking. You can google "The Secret" and it will take you to the website. 
You also asked if I had bee doing anything else differently when I got pregnant, I had started using a couple new vitamins, Source Naturals -Yaeyama Chlorella (to bring down FSH), and Dr. Ohira's probiotics to balance out flora in small and large intestine. I was also using Omega-3's, vitamin C riboflavins and multi B. You can get the first two (which are the ones that were different, on iherb.com-they are in US, but hear very cheap to ship to Europe).  I also think that after I had a miscarriage, my doctor told me that your body wants to get pregnant again and has the memory of how to do that, he stated he see's it happen all the time, where women miscarriage but then get pregnant a few months later. 
Armi- I have never tried to get pregnant before trying with husband. My husband refused to try until one year after we got married, but convinced him after about 5 months of marriage to start trying. I was 41 and 7 months old. He is 8 years younger than me, and just wanted us to have "Us" time before having a child. He was convinced we would not have any problems conceiving. He was wrong. You can't believe how anxious and frustrated I was, getting older and the months passing and not trying. I was very stressed.
Pucca- 
after I did one round of IVF and had a miscarriage, I really thought long and hard about if I wanted to do IVF with own eggs or Donor, my husband and I decided Donor was the way to go, we just wanted to start a family asap, and did not want to go through our heartache with miscarriage or failure again, we wanted to have a baby. I want to recommend Reprofit in the Czech Republic, there is about a one year wait list for donor eggs, but it might be good timing for you, if you will try OE IVF first. If you are successful with OEIVF, you can cancel the Donor egg cycle at Reprofit. It's very reasonable price and they are amazing there. They have such a high success rate! You can read the boards on this site for Czech Republic. 

I hope we all will be blessed to be mothers soon! xo


----------



## cherry blossom (Jul 20, 2009)

Bermajade 

What a wonderful uplifting story - miracles do happen . 

I was like you and tried all the natural methods to increase my chances ( acupuncture, healthy eating , hypnotherapy cds, visualisation , crystals , fung shui - even bought a fertility spell off ebay 
and tried the fertility spell i found on this website - outside by the full moon with a raw egg and lettuce leaves - sounds mad but it worked 

good luck to all those still having treatment 

cc xx


----------



## lovetoswim (Oct 26, 2009)

I was 43 when I went for my second cycle of IVF, got a BFP and after a seemingly endless and nerve racking pregnancy I finally became a Mum aged 44.  I know I was incredibly lucky as I was told I had a 2 per cent chance of getting the babe in arms I so wanted.  I did really believe it would happen for me and like everyone else on this site I tried all the yoga, acupuncture and healthy eating I could fit in.  Positive thinking must help somehow.  I am now going to try again for a sibling, despite now being told I have no chance at age 47, but I just have to give it one more go as while I am still ovulating (just) and having periods I don't see why not.  Donor eggs are very much on my mind should this not work but I don't want to let that get in the way of this one last shot.

Really good luck to everyone, it can and does happen.
Ann
x


----------



## hickson (May 1, 2006)

Hi

Thanks for all your posts. 
bermajade - I'll have a look at the secret. When is your baby due?
would you have gone abroad for a donor?

CC - yes its a full moon tonight. In read about that spell. I'll give it a go tonoght?  

lovetoswim (ann) - lovely story.  I will be 43 on wednesday, and we will be going to IVF next year. 

I'm at Care notts..where is everyone else?

x


----------



## armi (Sep 1, 2007)

I am at Kings in London. 
Ann great story!!!!!!!!


----------



## cherry blossom (Jul 20, 2009)

Ann  
what a success story - reallly gives hopes to the over 40's 
good luck with the next treatment and well done for being so positive and hopeful 


Best of luck to everyone else 
cc xx


----------



## bermajade (Jan 1, 2009)

Hickson-
My baby is due March 10. Yes, I already had an appt set up at Reprofit, Brno-Czech Republic in Sept. for donor eggs. So when I got pregnant in June, I cancelled. I had decided after one round of IVF and having a miscarriage that I wanted to go with the higher odds. 
Keep the positive vibes going...!!


----------

